# New member



## turnmech (Dec 15, 2010)

Good day to all @ IronMag,
I am interested in information   concerning the cycle use of the following products: CEE, Super-DMZ RxE, Control Rx, Anabolic-Matrix Rx and what type of excersises will go along with these to attain a goal of increased mass, weight loss. I am 48 yrs. old, 6 ft. tall, currently weigh 205 lbs. have been working out steadly for the last 11 months and have hit a plateau, I will not increase mass and will not drop and weight. I am currently using mass and protein supplements along with multi vitamins. Have cut out all other supplements preparing for this cycle. I have also invested in liver cleansing supps. for PCT. 

  Can someone have a new brother out?? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*turnmech* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## turnmech (Dec 15, 2010)

I apologize NEW GUY!!!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi and welcome to IronMag.

How is your nutrition like?  Wondering if you are eating enough to support gains?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 5, 2016)

*It?s been brought to my attention that as a board rep I should not ignore the new members section.*


*Soooooo????*


*Welcome to the forum.*
*Please be sure to read and follow the rules.*
*You will find a wealth of valuable information and experience in the forum posts and the community veterans.*
*Remember?RESEARCH, RESEARCH, RESEARCH.*
*We look forward to your constructive contributions to this community.*


----------



## bulltime8769 (Mar 6, 2016)

Welcome.


----------

